# RichG99, where are you?



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard from our old buddy, Rich?
I haven't seen a post in a long time and none on the TPF board also. I know he got into remote control airplanes.

I found his Flicker Photostream. Looks like his last post was Dec '08.
I sent him a Flickr email. Hope to hear back from him.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Haven't heard from him since last year. Assume he's in Michigan at the moment..


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing. Hope all is well and we hear from him soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

WOW! He's alive!!!
I just found a reply to my flickr email that I had sent Rich. He replied 3 days later...



> Yep, I've been missing photography a lot lately. I got involved with r/c airplanes and they seem to have swallowed up all of my free time.
> 
> I still take a few pix with my Sony A350 and I enjoy the results..
> But, spending the time posting them seems like too much work. I hope to be back.. but I need to change my schedule to do that.
> ...


It sure was good to hear from him.
Mike


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thats great news. Tell Rich that I have a Super Power FOX "29" in origanal condition that he may be interested in. Just send a Pm.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal Mike, I knew was getting into RC planes but, I was hoping he was just busy with that and not the worst.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great news. I tried to find him a while back to no avail. Sure good to hear he is OK.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Good deal Mike, I knew was getting into RC planes but, I was hoping he was just busy with that and not the worst.


I see him posting up on Radio Control Universe but have been unable to hook up with him. Ive been flying every weekend and hope to meet up with him. It's a great place for photography and NITRO! :tongue:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to shoot some pics of RC planes. Where do you guys fly?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im with Brett, where do yall fly?



Gary said:


> I see him posting up on Radio Control Universe but have been unable to hook up with him. Ive been flying every weekend and hope to meet up with him. It's a great place for photography and NITRO! :tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Scobee Field at George Bush Park. Early Sunday mornings. Like between 6:30 and 9:30 am. Bring fast glass.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Where is that? I've got the glass covered...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.pct3.hctx.net/parks/georgebush.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just west of the American Shooting center.


----------

